# Foamy on Halloween



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

omg that was too funny! and pretty much right.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

I love Foamy!! I have been watching him for a long time now. Thanks to Tig!


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

haha! I laughed so hard, tears were coming down my face, lol.


----------



## slightlymad (May 8, 2006)

vote foamy


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

That was right on the money with the street clothes instead of costumes. One kid tried that with me saying he was a pedestrian. I suggested he splatter ketchup on himself and call himself roadkill.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

I love Foamy too. I love the "non-holiday holiday special"...I laughed and laughed at that one. Also the "Amityville toaster" episode.


----------



## REV (Oct 26, 2007)

LOL... That was great. Hes got my vote!!


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

gotta see the kvorkien scarf one if you like foamy... oooo sad is the world, but i got kvorkien scarf LOL


----------



## Dramb (Nov 12, 2007)

Foamy is so cool, always loved that squirrel. "Squirrelly wrath, You're all gonna die!!".


----------

